# Pump for tires and shocks?



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey, I've been looking around the net and the forum to no avail, but does anyone here know of a pump that will pull double duty to pump up both shocks and mtb tires? I know cannondale has the airspeed dual, but it won't be available till april. For this kind of pump, it much be adjustable for high volume/low pressure to high pressure/low volume. Does anyone know of any? I thought that there was a topeak one, but their site is somewhat...lacking. Just trying to lighten the load of my camelback and save space. Thanks!


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

Not a realistic option. A tire pump requires tremendous volume compared to a shock and maybe 50psi max. A shock pump has to be capable of reaching 250psi at a miniscule volume. Let's say you can apply X amount of force to a pump handle. This force is distributed over the area of the piston head within the pump. You would have to push probably 4-6 times harder on a tire pump to achieve a similar pressure to what you can with a shock pump. Even then it would force air into the shock at such a large volume that you'd either blow out the seals or shoot way over your target pressure.

Carry a shock pump and a CO2 inflator. Or make your buddy to carry the shock pump.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

did you even read my post?:

"For this kind of pump, it much be adjustable for high volume/low pressure to high pressure/low volume."

It's very possible if you can change the way the internals of the pump work. The cannondale airspeed dual does both admirably, and can go up to 300psi because you can switch back and forth. However, it is not yet available.


----------



## Ixnay (Oct 22, 2007)

Specialized has one, but its kind of bulky. I think Crank Brothers has some pretty cool ones though.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's one made by 'Giyo' it's a Taiwanese company that makes a lot of the shock pumps that are sold under other brand/company names like Fox, Rock Shox, Marzocchi, Buzzy's, ect.
Giyo GS-41:
* 300 psi removable guage
* Foldable Hose
* 2 - 3 psi micro adjust bleeder
* Attached with presta adaptor
* Suitable for presta or schrader valves
* Non-scratch rubber sealing system
* Double function for suspension shock and tyre
* Adaptor for fitting to bike frame
The primary use for this pump is for air shocks and suspension forks, but it has a telescopic chamber that gives a larger volume for inflating Presta and Schrader valve bicycle tyres. This is a small pump so even the larger volume of the telescopic chamber which isn't much, means it will take quite some time to inflate a large volume mountain bike tyre.Although this pump comes standard with a 300 psi guage there is a 100psi guage that's made to fit this pump.
This pump seems to be a cross between the GS-03 and GS-04 which are listed in the 'What's new' section of the their website. If you look in the 'Products' section of their website you will see I meant by "they make a lot of pumps that other companies re-badge and sell as their own product".
Here's a link: http://www.giyo.com.tw/









Here's the same pump re-named as an Axiom Accelerate Air DLX Guage:









as a Rock Shox HP Shock and Tire Pump:









as a Passport Shoctactic Mini Pump:









Giyo also has a model called GS-04 which doesn't have a guage but is basically the same pump. These pumps are also available re-named as Marzocchi, Axiom, Rock Shox, Buzzy's, ect.


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

2 more are the Serfas 2N1 dual pump and the Ravx Dual X Shock Mini Bike Pump - P228.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

rfields4013 said:


> 2 more are the Serfas 2N1 dual pump and the Ravx Dual X Shock Mini Bike Pump - P228.


Those two pumps look exactly the same except for a variation in the rubber grips on the handles.















Here's two more: the Specialized Windpipe and the Cannondale Airspeed Dual Mini-Pump as mentioned above.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

I may need to revise what I carry in the camelbak. This seems to be the year of the multi-use pump. I'm glad to be corrected.


----------

